# CPE Nationals over



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow what a weekend we had. Kahlua's first big National - over 300 dogs entered , in a huge arena and she was a very good girl. Not many Q's - only 2 but they were nice ones - she got Snooker and Fullhouse and got a 4th place ribbon in the tough and huge 20" regular class in Fullhouse.

Her other runs were really nice - I messed up one and caused her to knock a bar so NQ. Her first Standard I thought she was on the contact on the dw and released her - she wasn't ( Other Standards were NQs - one had 2 bars down - the other a few off courses - she kept going into the same wrong tunnel (

But she was paying attention (except in Jackpot where she went in with her middle finger up and kept it up) and she didn't knock too many bars - and she was fast. In one Standard she popped at pole 10 twice and had to redo the weaves - she was still over 20 seconds under time )

Anyway we had fun - there were 10 GSDs there and some great runs - our breed looked good in all the rings.

Pat


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah Pat and Kahlua.... that is awesome!! Great 1st nationals and am sure there will be more in your future.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ten GSD's! That's a great number. Sounds like you had fun!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What a great time!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats ! I went to the CPE Nationals last year in Mass, it was loads of fun, and vendor heaven)


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Super that there were 10 GSDs at the Nationals!


----------

